

Ask HN: Where are the best places to post job opportunities for developers? - mpiccino


======
aonic
I did an Offer HN a week or so ago for LAMP scaling and performance. If you
want I can give you a second opinion.

Email in profile

------
mpiccino
Thank you in advance for any help. Sorry if this is something I should already
know the answer to...

------
Raphomet
There's a Hire HN thread that shows up here about once a month.

------
tmbeihl
What sort of project do you have?

~~~
mpiccino
We have a launched web product that was built on drupal. It's pretty and it
works but we need to re-architect it in order to scale. The recommendation has
been to rebuild it in ruby on rails...

We're bootstrapped and this would be a CTO / technical co-founder type role.
We have a technical lead already but could definitely use more help since he
is only part time.

